# Why user app doesn't have a meter that shows how much it is at the moment?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Driver's app could have it too actually
There are bunch of apps that do that


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

It may result in "meter watching". 

The rider may have a set budget for the ride, and could decide to get out if they know if they've reached that budget, which results in lower earnings for the driver (and Uber).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, dont we love how the rider has NO idea of current trip cost status, whilst their credit card is hooked up to the UBER " Fund sucking App"!


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Then it would need to be checked and regulated by the Dept Of Weights & Measures. Cab companies have to have their meters checked randomly by DWM to keep 'em honest. The TNC angle evades that.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Simply because they are operating in many cities because they claim to not have a "Meter". If they did claim to have a meter then they would be considered a Taxi and be regulated as such. The recent decision in London is an example of this. They said although the app measured time and distance since it was not connected in any way to the vehicle to measure the vehicles time and distance it cannot be considered a meter in the traditional definition of the word. But they got lucky on that one so far. Most cities say if it measures time and distance it is a meter, and thus a taxi. So they can come back with a meter figures the cost of the trip "as you go". Our trips are not figured until after the ride so we are different and not a meter and do not regulate us.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Also if you want to check your fares, just go to your dashboard or logout of your phone and you'll see the 20 most recent trips you completed.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

it's not legal to operate a meter in anything but a Authorised Taxi Cab in most transport jurisdictions.

In the Black fleet here in Sydney there was some concern the regulators would come after us because of the "metering" capabilities of the app. All limousine bookings are required to have a negotiated price up front along with the destination of the trip. Two elements the Uber process does not support. 

Proving that Uber DOES have friends within the Ministry of Transport here no action has been taken by the enforcement agencies. 

I did write into Uber and have explained to drivers that because there is no set rate on the App due to surge pricing and there is no physical link to the driveline required by meters to work, that the App is actually a device to measure demand with the accepted variable price made clear to the client beforehand which the client is in the position to accept or reject.

So the client in fact sets the price not the "App Meter"


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Demand measurement, yes very good. That could be a very good argument to use. But if it was real demand measurement the destination would play a very important factor. Because would you go and get someone for a 2 mile ride vs. someone for a 55 mile ride. That would factor heavily into the rate the rider paid if demand was actually a true factor. I imaging that would be more of a "Marketplace" app for car services.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

For one, I am glad we don't have this thing. It''ll suck to have "meter watching"


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

One thing a passenger said last night was that he liked that he could see a fare estimate on Uber. Lyft should also have that feature as well.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a rider this weekend who wanted to know the fare as we were going. I gave his the rates and he did an estimate using Google Maps (I think). I don't remember if his estimate was close to the actual figure. I don't tend to wait for the number to pop up. I just go right back online.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm surprised how often riders ask questions about costs. I had one Ms Millions who's 1st question when she got in the car was: "Will you refund the $1.00 dollar that has just been deducted from my Credit Card?"!!

I explained to her that UBER deducts $1.00 from a new sign-up to verify that the Credit Card details are correct and that if she waited another minute or so she would see the amount re-imbursed. 

Then she was at me to advise her when the fare got close to $50.00 cause that's all the credit card was authorised to push out at a time!! Again I put on my best UBER hat on and showed her on my phone where she could get a quote BEFORE booking a car for the planned trip. 

At the end of the trip she waited to see the fare pop up on my iPhone even when I advised her that she would receive a email with all the trip details and a map of the route I took, so she can see for herself that it was the shortest route. PHEW! it came in at $48.00.

I had to go home and curl up in a ball in the corner of my bedroom after that trip. The ramifications of it coming to $51.00 was just too horrible to contemplate!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Driver's app could have it too actually
> There are bunch of apps that do that


I used to drive a taxi, and I always hated the fact that riders are constantly being reminded
of the fair going up and up and up.

It's unnerving, especially if you are going a distance, and especially during the surges you don't want it.

BAD idea. 

Oscar Levant


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Most of my riders are longtime Uber users and are comfortable they aren't getting ripped off. There is a small portion of users who act like they're afraid to be nickle and dimed, and I'm glad they don't have a meter to watch. It's stressful.


----------



## Thomas Deagan (Jan 6, 2015)

There are some apps out there that let you so this. Try searching "Uber Meter" in the app store.


----------

